# Advice please I've just discovered a lump:(



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Squishy is usually a fatty tumor, but it's best to have it checked out. Is it near the site of a vaccination? Sometimes that will cause them.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I would absolutely get her to a vet to get it checked. In the meantime, I would feel around for any other lumps. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Where is the lump? Molly had a lump where she had received her rabies vaccine. I read that is common and goes away on its own. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Debs92 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for your quick replies. It's not from her vaccine as her last one was months ago. In the uk we don't have the rabies vaccine ( unless we take them abroad). It's on her side, lower ribcage area. I've had a good feel around and that's the only one she has..


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

My guess is it is an old infection site. Puppies get scrapes and pricks and punctures from rocks, dirt, sticks, etc. it can become a localized infection under the skin and cause a little lump. But I'd ask your vet just in case.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Any lumps, bumps, warts, etc - just have the vet take a look at it. 

Most vets are experienced enough to decide whether it's worth poking - but they have to see and feel it.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

I would definitely have a vet examine it. Does she have sensitivity to it when you touch it? Does it seem inflamed? Possibly a bug or spider bite or an infected splinter or thorn if she's been running in the garden. As I'm sure you are aware, puppies have a way of getting into all sorts of things - especially Goldens. It's probably nothing serious, but always best to check it out professionally to make sure. If it's something that needs attention, the earlier the better.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Take a deep breath
Call the vet
If your vet is anything like mine, he or she will do the needle aspiration and put your mind at rest. (I think it says in big red letters on Max's chart that his MOM IS A WORRY WART. Dr. Dave says no, but he laughs when he says it.)

And let us know what you find out.


----------



## Debs92 (Aug 29, 2013)

Given her age I'd like to think it is something like an infection, but as its quite big I'm not so sure. Also it does feel fatty, as its very moveable and my older lab has them ( yes all been tested as I'm a worry wart too!) but surely she's too young to get fatty lumps. Anyway I'm going to see if I can get her in the vets today and I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks everyone for the reassurance and advice.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Common! Most likely fatty if it's squishy. Breath. You'll he just fine! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debs92 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all to update everyone we've been to see the vet. He syringed off some fluid, watery blood which didn't really help. He's going to look at it and also send to the lab. It's definitely not fatty, and there is a hard nodule ?forein body. Luna has been put on 10 days of antibiotics and we are to go back next Monday. If the lump is still there she may have to have a small operation to remove it. So none the wiser at the moment . She was so good at the vets though really patient. I was very proud of her given she's still much a puppy.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

We'll keep sending the good vibes that it's nothing serious!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She'll be just fine you'll see!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Debs92 said:


> Hi all to update everyone we've been to see the vet. He syringed off some fluid, watery blood which didn't really help. He's going to look at it and also send to the lab. It's definitely not fatty, and there is a hard nodule ?forein body. Luna has been put on 10 days of antibiotics and we are to go back next Monday. If the lump is still there she may have to have a small operation to remove it. So none the wiser at the moment . She was so good at the vets though really patient. I was very proud of her given she's still much a puppy.


I was hoping you would get an answer too! Do not worry though. Finding and dealing with lumps and bumps when they are small (the bump I mean) is good. My Chance is prone to cysts. Most are pea-sized under the skin. I am never sorry I got them checked out. Plus by checking with the vet when a new one is discovered, it can be watched for changes. Two have had to be removed. Chance did fine each time and no re-occurence.
I am keeping good thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## My Kaysea Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

Luna is lucky to have such an attentive Mom. So glad you had the lump checked out and I know the waiting is difficult...good thoughts coming your way! Take care and give Luna a hug for me.


----------

